# Fuel Injector cleaners



## nissan95altima (Apr 25, 2004)

95 Nissan Altima, 2.4L, GXE

I have been trying to find a good fuel injector cleaning system.
What do you guys recommend, and whats the best way of maximising the effects of a cleaning system.

Thanks!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I use and recommend a product from BG called 44K
http://www.bgprod.com/bgdistloc/44k.html 
and can be purchased at your local Nissan dealer, Napa, or better auto parts stores. I recommend adding it first and filling the tank with premium fuel. Run out the whole tank full and change the fuel filter preferably with a genuine Nissan. That should clean it out and recommend doing it annually with a regular tune up.

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> I use and recommend a product from BG called 44K
> http://www.bgprod.com/bgdistloc/44k.html
> and can be purchased at your local Nissan dealer, Napa, or better auto parts stores. I recommend adding it first and filling the tank with premium fuel. Run out the whole tank full and change the fuel filter preferably with a genuine Nissan. That should clean it out and recommend doing it annually with a regular tune up.
> 
> Troy



I noticed you reccomended this product a few times. I visted the companies website and reviewed the products. From you past experience what make this product any different from other companies.?

Frankie D


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Avoid cleaners with alcohol. Products I have used and recommend for occasional cleaning (maybe 2 bottles per year) are:

Red Line SI-1
Chevron Techron
Schaeffer Neutra 131
Fuel Power (by Lube Control)


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I have used many different ones and I have the better results with the BG 44K. It cleans more of the intake and exhaust path as well as a fair cleaning of the O2 sensor and catalytic. The 44K is about $20 retail so it is not cheap but I haven't found cheaper products as effective. The premium fuel maximizes the effectiveness and I always recommend changing the filter because it cleans gunk out of the tank too. 
I am not totally stuck on the BG products...
The Valvoline SynPower Performance System (3-part) works very well
http://www.valvoline.com/pages/products/product_detail.asp?product=56
And the Valvoline SynPower Complete Fuel System works pretty well also.
http://www.valvoline.com/pages/products/product_detail.asp?product=54

I have found the Greased Lightning Fuel System concentrate would be a good choice also since they are good cleaners and cost between $12 and $15.
http://www.greasedlightning.com/content/main.asp?section=products&body=eng&prodsection=eng

The key component to avoid is methanol (wood alcohol) but ethanol (grain alcohol) is ok but alcohol-based products don't clean very well in my experience.

Troy


----------



## nissan95altima (Apr 25, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot guys for all your suggestions!


----------

